#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Лунг, Дженанг и Ванг. Вопрос по "Посвящению" в Тантре.

## Мурат

Друзья форумчане, просьба отвечать только  ККагью.
Правильно ли я понимаю, что Лама Оле даёт лунг (устная передача) на практику Простираний. А по завершению Нёндро даёт Дженанг ( посвящение- дозволение) на 8-го Кармапу? То есть никаких обетов не даётся практикующим?  Во всяком случае, когда я в 15 году был на Курсе Махамудры в Калуге, то просто сказал ламе, что закончил нёндро, он сказал : "Браво!", коснулся моей головы  своим медальоном и мы двинулись дальше. Затем я получил устное разъяснение в группе от ученик Оле (имени не помню). И ещё Оле в один из дней курса провёл групповую медитацию на  8-го Кармапу.  Я, естественно был в числе медитирующих.  То бишь, как я понимаю, здесь не предполагается никаких тантрических обетов?

----------


## Росиник

> То бишь, как я понимаю, здесь не предполагается никаких тантрических обетов?


Интересное у вас понимание практики Тантры. )
Практиковать Тантру без тантрических обетов, самай...

А так бывает?

----------


## Мурат

Вы  в традиции Кагью?

----------


## Росиник

Да, я получал учения от учителей Кагью.  
Но чему учит Лама Оле не в курсе.

----------


## Мурат

Какие учения вы получали и были ли при этом посвящения, обеты, поделитесь своим опытом, пожалуйста.

----------


## Шенпен

> Друзья форумчане, просьба отвечать только  ККагью.
> Правильно ли я понимаю, что Лама Оле даёт лунг (устная передача) на практику Простираний.


На всё Нёндро, которое включает в себя 4 практики.



> То есть никаких обетов не даётся практикующим?


Нет, но если начали нёндро , то лучше закончить. Другими словами , если не собираешся заканчивать то лучше не начинать.


> Во всяком случае, когда я в 15 году был на Курсе Махамудры в Калуге, то просто сказал ламе, что закончил нёндро, он сказал : "Браво!", коснулся моей головы  своим медальоном и мы двинулись дальше.


БРАВО!!!



> Затем я получил устное разъяснение в группе от ученик Оле (имени не помню). И ещё Оле в один из дней курса провёл групповую медитацию на  8-го Кармапу.  Я, естественно был в числе медитирующих.  То бишь, как я понимаю, здесь не предполагается никаких тантрических обетов?


Формальных обязательств по практике нет, то есть если вы вдруг прекратите медитировать, то самай не нарушите.
В любом случае стоит уважительно относиться к любому учителю, у которого получали практики (ну это вы и без меня знаете),тогда связи не нарушатся даже если прекратите практиковать
Лама Оле рекомендует продолжать Нёндро  по второму и далее разу , даже если вы уже практикуете 8-го Кармапу.

----------

Aion (06.11.2018), Anthony (06.11.2018), Владимир Николаевич (05.11.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (05.11.2018)

----------


## Мурат

Спасибо, ваш ответ исчерпывающий. Спасибо!

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Друзья форумчане, просьба отвечать только  ККагью.
> Правильно ли я понимаю, что Лама Оле даёт лунг (устная передача) на практику Простираний. А по завершению Нёндро даёт Дженанг ( посвящение- дозволение) на 8-го Кармапу? То есть никаких обетов не даётся практикующим?  Во всяком случае, когда я в 15 году был на Курсе Махамудры в Калуге, то просто сказал ламе, что закончил нёндро, он сказал : "Браво!", коснулся моей головы  своим медальоном и мы двинулись дальше. Затем я получил устное разъяснение в группе от ученик Оле (имени не помню). И ещё Оле в один из дней курса провёл групповую медитацию на  8-го Кармапу.  Я, естественно был в числе медитирующих.  То бишь, как я понимаю, здесь не предполагается никаких тантрических обетов?


Оле Нидал не имеет никаких полномочий на передачу тантрических методов.

 В сертификате http://www.buddhism.ru/sertifikat-ot...yi-xvi-1979-g/ выданном в 1979 году, Кармапа XVI чётко описывает, какие учения могут давать Оле и Ханна Нидал: 


> ...настоящим документом я назначаю их в качестве учителей, которые могут давать основополагающие поучения об этике и практике драгоценного Пути Будды Шакьямуни.
> Более того, я уполномочиваю их давать Прибежище и обет Бодхисаттвы любому человеку в отсутствие квалифицированных лам...


То есть, их самих квалифицированными ламами Кармапа XVI не считал и доверял им обучать лишь основам Хинаяны и Махаяны. Никаких полномочий на передачу учений Ваджраяны он им не давал.

Что касается практики Ваджраяны без посвящения:


> «*Не имея посвящений, можно лишь делать вид, что практикуешь освобождающие учения; вместо ожидаемых свершений такая практика принесет тебе трудности и препятствия.*
> Об этом упоминается в «Будда-капала тантре»:
> Как не заиграет лютня без струн, 
> Хотя остальные части ее целы, 
> Так и человек, не принявший посвящений, 
> Не преуспеет в практике мантры и медитации.
> Как лодочнику без весел 
> Не достигнуть другого берега, 
> Так и йогину не обрести плод практики 
> Без опоры на посвящения.»


Целе Нацок Рангдрёл, учитель традиций кагью и ньингма. «Посвящение и Путь освобождения.» 
Издательство ККАПОН "Ориенталия". Перевод учителя ККАПОН Е. Леонтьевой.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.11.2018)

----------


## Мурат

Спасибо за информацию.

----------


## Таб Шераб

Рад помочь.

----------


## Алсу

Если уж вы практикуете тантру, то считайте, что у вас уже ЕСТЬ обеты: их называют общие или коренные.
Остальные, назовем их специальные, дает гуру, руководствуясь традицией линии. Линия - это даже меньше чем КК.
И чтоб вас ободрить: даже практиковать можно без посвящений в "ожидании посвящений" при условии сильной связи с Деватом (опуская случаи, что уже получено аналогичное). 
Если нужна виза кагьюпов, именно так в КК.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.11.2018), Росиник (06.11.2018)

----------


## Росиник

Получил посвящение - значит принял тантрические обеты-самайи. 
А если ничего не принял, и даже не знаешь об этом,  то просто присутствовал на посвящении, как забежавший бычок или собачка, то соответственно никакого посвящения не получил. В лучшем случае получил некие благие "флюиды".

А медитация на 8-ого Кармапу, это форма гуру-йоги.  Как тут без самай?

----------


## Алсу

Выстраивать каких-то невероятных условий тоже не стоит.
Палы и прочие деваты к нам очень благосклонны и терпимы.
В тантрах есть классический раздел "Покаяние", и после этого вам всё прощается.

----------

